# [OT] linux (volendo anche no) e 286

## JokerMaN

salve a tutti, non so quanto io sia ot ma se mi pijate lo stesso...   :Smile: 

ho trovato di fianco a un bidone un ibm 286, hd 20MB e non so che altro, non ho ancora avuto molto tempo da guardarci... ora: è possibile metterci qualcosa di estremamente leggero sopra? mi basterebbe un ssh client, nulla di +, da usare come terminale stupido... giusto per fargli fare qualcosa   :Very Happy: 

grazie in anticipo

cmq di fianco ai bidoni ravennati ho gia trovato uno stereo reso perfettamente funzionante con la modica spesa di 5 euro e una stampante hp con solo le cartucce da cambiare   :Cool: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Non  ne sono sicuro ma muLinux dovrebbe andare. Il sito e' questo

----------

## ScolaBirra

Non ne sono sicuro al 100% ma linux ha bisgno almeno di un 386 per funzionare. Esiste una versione adattata al 286 se non sbaglio, ma per me e' un po' come un cavallo senza tre zampe   :Shocked: 

----------

## randomaze

Credo che sia meglio il dos.

E dopo:

http://sshdos.sourceforge.net/

----------

## DuDe

 *JokerMaN wrote:*   

> salve a tutti, non so quanto io sia ot ma se mi pijate lo stesso...  
> 
> ho trovato di fianco a un bidone un ibm 286, hd 20MB e non so che altro, non ho ancora avuto molto tempo da guardarci... ora: è possibile metterci qualcosa di estremamente leggero sopra? mi basterebbe un ssh client, nulla di +, da usare come terminale stupido... giusto per fargli fare qualcosa  
> 
> grazie in anticipo
> ...

 

Ma a ravenna sono ricchi che buttano via roba fuinzionante?   :Laughing: 

Io a roma ho trovato un'aereo radiocomandato con le ali spezzate, ma la fusoliera ed il resto erano intatti, be' l'ho ricostruite e venduto! ( non sono capace di farlo volare, e mi piace piu' costruire che volare) 

Ma e' successo 2 decenni fa' e da allora nisba! oddio se si escludono motorini abbandonati che pero' non puoi prelevare

----------

## bld

forse picobsd o zipslack ma non conosco dettagli

----------

## paolo

Linux vuole almeno un 386.

Quindi voto per http://www.freedos.org/

Paolo

----------

## xlyz

la domanda sorge spontanea: ma non avete di meglio da fare che rovistare tra la spazzatura?   :Razz:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *xlyz wrote:*   

> la domanda sorge spontanea: ma non avete di meglio da fare che rovistare tra la spazzatura?   

 

Se la gente non buttasse roba ancora utilizzabile non lo farei  :Very Happy:  . Ma non 

immagini cosa si puo' trovare...

----------

## silian87

Non so se vi puo' aiutare, ma ho visto al linux day della mia citta' una versione ridotta del kernel di linux su una minidistribuzione girare su un floppy da 700 kb su un 80088 , mi hanno detto che c'e' anche per 80086. Un altro mi ha detto che c'e' una debian ridotta per 286.

----------

## JokerMaN

grazie a tutti, per le prossime notti ho da fare  :Very Happy: 

cmq insieme all'ibm 286 c'era anche un olivetti m24 (chi non li ha usati... noi a scuola avevamo solo quelli ) un monitor mezzo smontato e 3 tastiere... 

adesso provero un po di cose, tra cui freedos che non ho mai visto, mulinux e minix che ho trovato prima googlando... 

poi posto qua, chissa che qualcuno che trova un altro matusalemme del genere abbia gia la pappa pronta   :Razz: 

gracias a todos

ps: ho letto silian87 subito dopo aver postato quindi: debian ridotta sarebbe fighissimo, adesso spulcio il sito della debian  :Smile: 

----------

## bld

 *JokerMaN wrote:*   

> grazie a tutti, per le prossime notti ho da fare 
> 
> cmq insieme all'ibm 286 c'era anche un olivetti m24 (chi non li ha usati... noi a scuola avevamo solo quelli ) un monitor mezzo smontato e 3 tastiere... 
> 
> adesso provero un po di cose, tra cui freedos che non ho mai visto, mulinux e minix che ho trovato prima googlando... 
> ...

 

ha detto minix   :Twisted Evil: 

uccidiamolo ragazzi.. e' l'os del quale il creatore ha OsatO parlare male del nostro kernel!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! monolitico monolitico monolitico

----------

## silian87

Bellissimo l'm24!!!!!!!!!!! Il mio primo computer!!! Un 80086 !!! 

Emozioni a parte, anche io avevo trovato minix su google, casomai provalo.

----------

## teknux

 *JokerMaN wrote:*   

> 
> 
> cmq insieme all'ibm 286 c'era anche un olivetti m24 (chi non li ha usati... noi a scuola avevamo solo quelli ) un monitor mezzo smontato e 3 tastiere... 
> 
> adesso provero un po di cose, tra cui freedos che non ho mai visto, mulinux e minix che ho trovato prima googlando... 
> ...

 

senti, dimmi il tuo "secchione di fiducia" che vengo col furgone  :Laughing: 

ps: ho ancora un m24 semi-intatto con monitor a 16 colori e hd da 20mb, prima o pi gli ridarò vita  :Wink: 

saluti,

tek

----------

## Yota_VGA

Ora magari faccio una gaffe allucinante, ma uno unix non ha bisogno, per lavorare bene (protezione di programmi e memoria e cose del genere), della modalità protetta? Se non mi sbaglio questa è entrata, nella classe x86, soltanto nel 386  :Razz: 

----------

## paolo

Nessuna gaffe. E' così.  :Smile: 

P.

----------

## daniele_dll

linux (o tutti gli altri sistemi *nix e *bsd) hanno bisogno di un 386 x startare il kernel xche funzionano in modalità multi threading ovvero a 32 bit ^^ i 286 non sono a 32bit ma a 16  :Smile: 

hai 2 soluzioni...o metti minix o metti elks  :Smile: 

ti consiglio minix xche ovviamente è completo (significa mini unix) ed è ottimo...altrimenti metti elks...ma al momento stanno lavorando sul kernel x 286 quindi non so quanto ti convenga  :Smile: 

con elks ho provato, fallendo, a trasformare il mio 286 in terminale stupido tramite la parallela e tramite la seriale  :Smile:  ma non andava  :Smile:  xo ho fatto il tutto con una delle pre della 0.1.0 quindi adesso potrebbe anche funziare ^^

cmq...elks va bene x altri tipi di processori  :Smile: 

il nome significa Embeddable Linux Kernel Subset ^^

non è potete come un kernel x macchine a 32 bit...ma di certo volendo lo potresti mettere sul tuo lettore di dvd da casa o sul tuo cellulare  :Smile:  (supporto x il processore specifico permettendo ^^)

cmq...ecco i link ^^

minix:

http://www.google.it/search?q=minix&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&hl=it&btnG=Cerca+con+Google&lr=

http://www.cs.vu.nl/pub/minix/

http://www.minix.org/

elks:

http://elks.sourceforge.net/

----------

## Yota_VGA

 *daniele_dll wrote:*   

> linux (o tutti gli altri sistemi *nix e *bsd) hanno bisogno di un 386 x startare il kernel xche funzionano in modalità multi threading ovvero a 32 bit ^^ i 286 non sono a 32bit ma a 16 

 

Ora magari rischio nuovamente di fare una gaffe, ma il multithreading non è fatto in genere via kernel. Quello è il multitasking. Il multitreading dovrebbe essere fatto da delle librerie che eseguono porzioni di codice e le sincronizzano, ad esempio tramite l'uso di descrittori.

Per quento riguarda i 16 e 32 bit è solo una "formalità". Uno unix dovrebbe poter funzionare benissimo a 16 bit, ma siccome il primo linux è nato per 386, che era a 32 bit, che bisogno c'era di metterne il supporto?  :Very Happy: 

Spero di non aver fatto gaffe davvero, bye  :Wink: 

----------

## xlyz

 *paolo wrote:*   

> Linux vuole almeno un 386.
> 
> Quindi voto per http://www.freedos.org/

 

domandina OT: qualcuno l'ha mai usato per flashare un bios? e' sicuro? da linux se no come si fa?

----------

## daniele_dll

 *Yota_VGA wrote:*   

>  *daniele_dll wrote:*   linux (o tutti gli altri sistemi *nix e *bsd) hanno bisogno di un 386 x startare il kernel xche funzionano in modalità multi threading ovvero a 32 bit ^^ i 286 non sono a 32bit ma a 16  
> 
> Ora magari rischio nuovamente di fare una gaffe, ma il multithreading non è fatto in genere via kernel. Quello è il multitasking. Il multitreading dovrebbe essere fatto da delle librerie che eseguono porzioni di codice e le sincronizzano, ad esempio tramite l'uso di descrittori.
> 
> Per quento riguarda i 16 e 32 bit è solo una "formalità". Uno unix dovrebbe poter funzionare benissimo a 16 bit, ma siccome il primo linux è nato per 386, che era a 32 bit, che bisogno c'era di metterne il supporto? 
> ...

 

lol ho fatto confusione mi sa ^^

tecnicamente si...dovrebbe poter funzionare su tutti e due, il problema è un'altro

il set di istruzioni usato nelle parti in assembler credo sia il vero problema del kernel in se...se poi parliamo di tutti gli comandi ^^ bhe...credo che x buon 80% si possa prendere e ricompilare senza alcun problema...ma il grosso è il kernel :\ quello bisogna riscriverlo da zero

----------

## Yota_VGA

 *daniele_dll wrote:*   

> tecnicamente si...dovrebbe poter funzionare su tutti e due, il problema è un'altro
> 
> il set di istruzioni usato nelle parti in assembler credo sia il vero problema del kernel in se...se poi parliamo di tutti gli comandi ^^ bhe...credo che x buon 80% si possa prendere e ricompilare senza alcun problema...ma il grosso è il kernel :\ quello bisogna riscriverlo da zero

 

Ah, si si, certo, non ho detto che è possibile farlo senza riscrivere niente, ma diciamo che uno unix non è legato a questo. Riscrivendo il kernel non ci sarebbero problemi.

Comunque il problema rimane, viene una cosa tipo dos senza modalità protetta, monotasting e senza protezione alcuna sul sistema (dopotutto puoi usare pure il bios e gl'interrupt liberamente... nessuno toglie che tu possa anche distruggere l'hdd scrivendo 2.000.000.000 di dati al secondo su ogni cluster  :Very Happy:  )

----------

## daniele_dll

 *Yota_VGA wrote:*   

>  *daniele_dll wrote:*   tecnicamente si...dovrebbe poter funzionare su tutti e due, il problema è un'altro
> 
> il set di istruzioni usato nelle parti in assembler credo sia il vero problema del kernel in se...se poi parliamo di tutti gli comandi ^^ bhe...credo che x buon 80% si possa prendere e ricompilare senza alcun problema...ma il grosso è il kernel :\ quello bisogna riscriverlo da zero 
> 
> Ah, si si, certo, non ho detto che è possibile farlo senza riscrivere niente, ma diciamo che uno unix non è legato a questo. Riscrivendo il kernel non ci sarebbero problemi.
> ...

 

bhe comodissimo se devi fare 1 server di stampa o un gateway o un firewall trasparente x la tua rete interna ^^

tanto credo che 32kappa al secondo sia abbondantemente in grado di reggerli  :Very Happy: 

e anche 20 connessioni simultanee ^^

del resto con i processori dei cellulari (che credo siano nettamente inferiori ad un 286) ci fanno girare i giochi col java  :Very Happy: 

altrimenti ci puoi sempre fare 1 terminale stupido ad es x fare il monitoraggio della rete interna  :Smile: 

si ci possono trovare parecchie utilità ^^

----------

## Yota_VGA

Evviva i 286  :Very Happy: 

----------

